# They completely dropped the ball tonight



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

CM Punk debuts on Dynamite. We’re all hype. We’re all rooting for AEW.

They have the worst show in months. One of their worst episode ever. Matt Hardy in the opener, Billy Gunn and QT Marshall, Brock Anderson in the main event with Lee Johnson closing the show to crickets.

They had an amazing opportunity. Lots of fans watching. Two weeks away from the PPV with Punk’s first appearance on Dynamite…

they dropped the ball.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

It fell flat. They fucked up. Had the advantage to keep the buzz and potential fans from WWE, but they showed us a program that was another Dark show instead


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I actually can’t even try to understand what they were thinking.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

One of the worst episodes of Dynamite ever, which is a massive shame after a good episode last week and then the euphoria of Punk's return.

The main event was beyond a shambles and the entire show just felt flat and pointless. Nothing felt like it really mattered tonight.

They fucked it completely.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Definitely didn't need two Factory/Nightmare Family segments..back to back


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Piece of crap QT should not be on TV after the Shaq debacle. Besides being boring bland dadbod dork.

Matt Hardy....omg..please stay home we all love you man. Stop risking your life for this shit.

Billy and his boys has potential. Austin is pretty damn good imo.

Brock Anderson WTF. Does Arn have dirt on Tony? That dork looks like he was plucked from a golf course. never seen a gym or training. Just why.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

So you are saying don't watch if you haven't?....


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Billy’s kids, Brock Anderson, QT Marshall, Cutler and Oil boy are all guys who would never have a job in any respectable organization. I get why their on the payroll but at this point, just have Tony send them a cheque to sit at home.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

toontownman said:


> So you are saying don't watch if you haven't?....


Nothing worth watching except Punk, and even that was basically the same promo as Friday.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

La Parka said:


> Billy’s kids, Brock Anderson, QT Marshall, Cutler and Oil boy are all guys who would never have a job in any respectable organization. I get why their on the payroll but at this point, just have Tony send them a cheque to sit at home.


They probably would not even work in NXT.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

I agree. This episode was simply underwhelming. Oh, there were things I really enjoyed (O.C./Hardy match, Blonds/Luchasaurus match, Tay/Bunny segment, Kenny-Christian confrontation, FTR promo), but overall it was just...lacking.

My big problem with the show was that I really expected the Factory-Gunns match and Black-Brock match to lead to something big, like a surprise appearance or return. But nothing happened at all. 

I was kinda thinking the Factory would gang up on Paul Wight and beat on him until Mark Henry would come out to save his friend. That would set up a two on three handicap match at All Out. 

I was also thinking Black would beat Brock unmercifully and leave him for dead, causing Arn to go crazy at the end and vowing revenge, Horseman-style. Either that, or Cody returning.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

They’ve dropped momentum many times before, and they’ll do so again.

Just a shame they’ve dropped it right after signing Punk.

This show had disaster written all over it as soon as the full card was announced.

I’ve said it so many times, their obsession with featuring shitter talent on Dynamite has to stop, yet they still haven’t learn and I don’t think they ever will.


----------



## BubblesFC (Aug 26, 2021)

JasmineAEW said:


> I agree. This episode was simply underwhelming. Oh, there were things I really enjoyed (O.C./Hardy match, Blonds/Luchasaurus match, Tay/Bunny segment, Kenny-Christian confrontation, FTR promo), but overall it was just...lacking.
> 
> My big problem with the show was that I really expected the Factory-Gunns match and Black-Brock match to lead to something big, like a surprise appearance or return. But nothing happened at all.
> 
> ...


Thought twas a setup for cody to come out as well...

Rest of the show was OK


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

The Black/Anderson match was fine, not brilliant, but fine, they're presenting Black as this monster, this out of shape idiot who looks about 50 steps to him, of course he gets his ass kicked. The whole story was that he'd get his ass kicked and he was stepping up anyway. Probably shouldn't have been the main event but it's clearly part of an ongoing storyline.

MJF/Jericho - Interesting, set up a match with real stakes

Orange Cassidy match - Trash, but I'm biased because I fucking hate him

CM Punk segment - I'm sure I saw this one on Friday. I'm not really interested in seeing him praise other talent, I'd much rather see him as a fighter than a cheerleader. I'm looking forward to his first actual feud where there's an air that he dislikes his opponent.

Omega/Christian segment - Thought this was good

Gunn club, women's matches, Big Show QT Marshall feud - skipped

Don't think I'm missing anything. If I am it wasn't very memorable.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

LMAO just made me go see that ending for myself. Literally dead silence when this jobber comes out. Everyone looks like a complete idiot


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Show was fine but it should have been better.

Opener was better than I expected, the tag match was fun. Punk gets another strong reaction and the Danielson tease that the crowd totally setup. Mox/Kingston and Darby beating up geeks is fun. The Gunn Club vs The Factory wasn't needed and Black decimating Brock Anderson was fine but they should have at least had Dustin come back and they could have a match at All Out to further setup Black/Cody II and Lee Johnson to end it was a little head scratching especially with Black retreating. I have to say I like Dan Lambert aligning with Men Of the Year could be an entertaining act and I find myself liking Page a little more each time out.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Soon Punk, Bryan, Adam Cole, Black, Wyatt, Omega, Sting, Adam Page will all be on the roster and…they’re gonna have Evil Uno close the show.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

AEW has a habit of delivering something we get hyped about and then deflating that feeling the very next week. It's frustrating.


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

So frustrating. 

They trotted out the entire AEW Dark roster tonight in front of probably 1.5 million viewers. 

Gutted.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

I really think they should've opened with the Omega-Christian segment. Not only because it was probably the best part of the show, but with a load of new viewers tuning in, you introduce them with a hot segment involving the world champion who, to many, would be introducing himself to the new viewers, and a veteran who can still go.

Punk for the start of the second hour. And something big for your main event involving actual name/recognisable stars.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Bit Bitterson said:


> So frustrating.
> 
> They trotted out the entire AEW Dark roster tonight in front of probably 1.5 million viewers.
> 
> Gutted.


The problem is that Tony Khan is already under the impression that a lot of the loyal fans will accept whatever and no matter how bad, not give constructive criticism. I'm convinced that many of these fans who liked the show tonight would be willing to pay $50 to see Nick Comoroto vs Brock Anderson in the PPV main event and still buy it


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

I still enjoyed it. I was entertained, which is all that matters.


----------



## IAmKaim (Jul 7, 2021)

The main event definitely was lame for sure. The opener was fine though.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Yeah, you can tell these signings have thrown TK for a loop writing wise. He was writing scripts months ahead but these signings have caused him to take a detour and he hasn't recovered yet.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

It was beyond disappointing. You have the hottest free agent sign, get a great rating for late Friday night, you know everyone will be tuning in Wednesday to see what is going to happen next, and they basically presented the wrestling equivalent of chimps trying to paint.

THIS was the week to really show what they could do with all the hype and buzz over Punk. But instead, the booker of the year decides to broadcast the sideshow freaks and clowns. At least they sold a lot of shirts but did not likely gain a single fan.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

I really don't know why they didn't have either The trios match with Mox, Kingston, and Darby or Lucha Bros vs Varsity Blondes main event. I think Black squashing Anderson was fine, but it should have been in the middle of the show rather than the end.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Tony Khan's clown ass talked about starting a new era, then turned around and aired an episode of DARK on my television to follow up CM Punk's debut two weeks before a PPV.*


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Completely ridiculous after one of the biggest free agent signings in wrestling history. I mean cmon. 


And grandpa Punk telling everyone how much he loves everyone is already wearing thin.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I felt pretty disappointed when they opened the show with a Matt Hardy match. And unfortunately, that silly back and forth between OC and Hardy to open the match was one of the worst ideas AEW has ever had.

That Hardy/OC exchange was amplified on the stupid scale in context of it being _the very first thing presented to us_ after CM Punk defined AEW as distinctly "pro wrestling" and not "sports entertainment". The exchange made a mockery of what Punk told us.

That lack of attention to detail with the casual viewer in mind is a worrying sign.

This show needed to fill everyone in on AEW's top storylines, characters, and even the rankings system. Explain the ranking system and why these matches matter.

Did they mention Hangman Page at all outside that Dark Order skit?

Hangman is winning the title at Full Gear. They should at least do something to make Hangman feel important to the wider audience tuning in because of CM Punk.

Unfortunately, now they've got a percentage of new viewers who tuned in because of CM Punk and they still have little idea who Hangman is... unless they picked up his name in a badly acted skit that wouldn't look out of place in the 24/7 title picture. Come on, guys... write a better show, or at least hire a TV writer to ensure the basics are ticked off.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

Bit Bitterson said:


> So frustrating.
> 
> They trotted out the entire AEW Dark roster tonight in front of probably 1.5 million viewers.
> 
> Gutted.


Guarantee you they got at least 2mil. The problem is that the world is ADHD now so you have to constantly put your best foot forward, otherwise you run the risk of losing potential new viewers. I still say releasing Cody would bring in waves of new viewers though


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Hope they have a better show next week then a homerunball out planned


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

sideon said:


> Guarantee you they got at least 2mil. The problem is that the world is ADHD now so you have to constantly put your best foot forward, otherwise you run the risk of losing potential new viewers. I still say releasing Cody would bring in waves of new viewers though


*Nah, 1.5 at best, but those 4-500,000 fans will never come back if they do this s*** again next week.*


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Nah, 1.5 at best, but those 4-500,000 fans will never come back if they do this s*** again next week.*


I'm just saying you need to expect a lot of people that didn't watch this past Friday to tune in tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

sideon said:


> Guarantee you they got at least 2mil. The problem is that the world is ADHD now so you have to constantly put your best foot forward, otherwise you run the risk of losing potential new viewers. I still say releasing Cody would bring in waves of new viewers though


2 million views off tonight? No way, perhaps 1.2 million. But with the lack of good matchups today, i would not be shocked if they did 920k or less.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

And it was my first time watching as an 'AEW fan', what a rough fucking start. It felt like a WWF show from 1996 mainevented by a random undercard match. Half this roster needs to be trimmed down.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Judging by the Twitter talk and other social media I don't think it was that bad most people seem hyped on black ..hayter and ready for Bryan


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I knew it'd happen after the Rampage effort. Many people looked past it because it had an amazing Punk moment but I knew at that point they'd put no effort in to try and hook an audience past their existing one. It's almost like they want to be the company that just wrestles in front of a million smart mark nerds.



Nothing Finer said:


> CM Punk segment - I'm sure I saw this one on Friday. I'm not really interested in seeing him praise other talent, I'd much rather see him as a fighter than a cheerleader. I'm looking forward to his first actual feud where there's an air that he dislikes his opponent.


Well you'd think that he was coming to AEW for a reason, wouldn't you? Whether that's because he wanted to end Kenny's reign of terror or because someone had gone too far and he just had to step in.

Instead it's that he respects Darby and wants to work with him. Apparently this is Tony Khan's idea so the theory that Punk wouldn't allow stupidity to occur because he controls his creative is proven incorrect already.



Bit Bitterson said:


> So frustrating.
> 
> They trotted out the entire AEW Dark roster tonight in front of probably 1.5 million viewers.
> 
> Gutted.


I feel sad for you but they do this every single time. This is the 4th or 5th time where they've had a big debut or a huge moment and absolutely shit the bed the following show.



.christopher. said:


> I really think they should've opened with the Omega-Christian segment. Not only because it was probably the best part of the show, but with a load of new viewers tuning in, you introduce them with a hot segment involving the world champion who, to many, would be introducing himself to the new viewers, and a veteran who can still go.
> 
> Punk for the start of the second hour. And something big for your main event involving actual name/recognisable stars.


Yep, some of these new fans had probably heard of Kenny so get some eyes on him and whilst I wouldn't be trying to hook people with Christian at least he is recognisable and can work a microphone.

Naturally Punk should start the second hour to stop people from tuning out OR to get people who might see "AEW Dynamite" on their listing and go "Oh, what's that?" only to see Punk.

Totally agree, big main event with two established stars going at it. AEW bottled it.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

So you're saying I shouldn't watch the rest of the show? I watched the Punk promo on YouTube and it was pretty good but it sounds like they dropped the ball. You have an opportunity to showcase your company to new fans and you dish those names out? Good luck retaining a new audience if so.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> 2 million views off tonight? No way, perhaps 1.2 million. But with the lack of good matchups today, i would not be shocked if they did 920k or less.


Next week might be a drop off based off tonight, but I guarantee you they got a huge bump since it's Wednesday and there's nothing else on.


----------



## ThenWo/WCW (Jan 8, 2014)

This person is the problem











aew evps 
they are the problem












this is the truth


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

Maybe the plan was to trick the 50+ year old Raw and Smackdown viewers into thinking this was WWE. Jericho, Matt Hardy, Big Show, Punk, Aleister Black, Ambrose, Billy Gunn. etc

TK is a genius.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

ThenWo/WCW said:


> This person is the problem
> 
> View attachment 107027
> 
> ...


Yes.

How many of these guys have ever ran a successful wrestling show or booked great episodic television? Literally the only runs they had on the board before AEW was All In which was just a smark exhibition show.

It'd be the equivalent of opening up a burger restaurant with no experience and hiring a crew of people that have never cooked burgers in their life.


----------



## phatbob426 (Feb 6, 2010)

Dynamite stunk tonight. It stunk hard. CM Punk was all hype. I don't even care about him being back right now. In fact, I'd rather him have never come back than to come back and do what he's doing.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

The only segment I thought that was straight out of WWE was the Tay Conti/Bunny vignette. Ripping up a contract (or I guess it was an invitation) seems like it’s been done a million times. 

I think the main problem AEW has is not building up 1 on 1 feuds. Seems every feud is faction vs faction,or 3 on 3 matches. The 1 on 1 feuds are always the most dramatic. 

Also, i understand the need to rotate people on and off Dynamite but there’s some super talented people that should be on every week (like Sammy, Pac, Tay Conti, Thunder Rosa) who get sporadic time.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

This weeks episode proved that AEW is the Bellator of wrestling.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

One guy comes back and you think the whole show is going to improve?


----------



## justin waynes (Feb 8, 2020)

I said it aew ridiculous inconsistency will bury punk and many thought I was trolling.
This is company still have a long mile to go


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

It was certainly the weakest in-ring show since the taped Friday shows, the promos were good. I was listening to a podcast after the show from a guy who attended in Chicago and he said he appreciated being able to come down off the high of Punk's debut and that a hot show tonight wouldn't have achieved anything - it was an interesting take and seemingly what Tony felt. None of the champions wrestled on Dynamite but did on the other shows throughout the 4 hours of tapings. Dynamite was purely sold on a Punk appearance and Malakai Black kicking Brock's head off and both happened.

Will tonight's show hurt the rating for next week? Maybe....let's see what's booked and promoted.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

If tonight was somehow a "terrible" episode, then I'd HATE to see a show that's actually bad.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Still too soon to call and panic.

But.

I told you guys: getting Punk is great but AEW and TK have squandered every golden gooses that was given to them on a silver platter so far. How can we think it's gonna be different this time. TK might be the most incompetent booker of all time because he has an almost unlimited amount of money to play with. You cannot just pay guys, *you have to actually write good content for them*. Just wrestling good matches is not enough.

Never been a fan of Russo but put him on charge of this show tonight and it would have been far different. The New Yokaw knew how to create heat.

Also from the vibe I got on friday, Is Punk here to just "wrestle the young guys" or is there to tear shit up? The second one is what I want to see out of him. That's where the money lies. The guy is an incredible heat magnet, they have to use that. And AEW have to do better shows. Never stay on your laurels.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Here is Wade Keller’s assessment of today’s Dynamite:



> I really question the formatting of this show. It’s a big swing and a miss. In general, not every show needs to have all the stars on display in competitive marquee matches, obviously, but Dynamite likely had their largest audience at the start of an hour of Dynamite tonight and delivered something barely passable for AEW Dark Elevation for the remaining 50 minutes. They should have delivered a red-hot final 50 minutes after Punk’s interview and they flat out didn’t. It was almost literally amateur hour.


Sadly, I have to agree. I don’t really care about taking advantage of C.M. Punk’s debut. I just want a top-quality, action-filled and FUN show. AEW didn’t deliver this time, at least for me. But then, thankfully there’s a Rampage on Friday and another Dynamite next week. Looking forward to Tay vs Bunny.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Wolf Mark said:


> Still too soon to call and panic.
> 
> But.
> 
> ...


Oh God.  

You call Tony Khan “the most incompetent booker of all time,” and then you suggest Vince Russo in the very next paragraph. Total barf. 🤮


----------



## Basvicii (Oct 13, 2019)

I'm honestly so disappointed with AEW tonight. Of the 400/500k of additional fans CM Punk attracted who would have tuned in, how many will actually stick around after that?

I understand wanting to showcase your own talent, but stick to Darby, Sammy, Dante etc. Not fucking Brock, QT, Gunn Club and the fucking Factory. My god. 

Feels like momentum has been lost. Opportunities like this won't come around that often. Adam Cole, Daniel Bryan, etc be bringing eyeballs to the product like Punk would have done tonight,


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

They completely shit the bed at the worst possible time.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

I have yet to watch the show, but is anyone truly surprised?

AEW is the definition of inconsistency. This is one of their key characteristics.


----------



## AnonymousOne (Aug 19, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> I actually can’t even try to understand what they were thinking.


This is why they need actual bookers instead of a mark like Tony trying to relive WCW to an extent. I don't even know what that show was last night, that was the biggest dud of "Dynamite" since the infamous ring explosion with Moxley and Omega, that's not a good way to keep any potential new fans invested in your product. Nobody wants to watch a 57 year old Gunn, a 49 year old Big Show or a boring and stale QT Marshall. That card was embarrassing


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

Tonight basically felt like an episode of Sunday Night Heat with CM Punk making an appearance.

They needed to start the Punk/Darby build tonight. A promo exchange between them. A tease between Punk and Sting. Or hell, even a tease between Punk and Omega to build towards a future match. 

But nope...we got nothing. 

It really felt like an episode of Sunday Night Heat. I could smell the stink as soon as the show started with Orange and Hardy doing some dumb as fuck back-and-forth with eachother ("delete" vs whatever nonsense Orange was doing as well).

Punk's tease of Bryan was cute and all, but what's the point of bringing in huge stars if you proceed to do nothing special with them? 

The Punk magic is gonna wear thin quickly at this rate, and Dynamite will be back to their usual just-about-1 million viewers territory!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> If tonight was somehow a "terrible" episode, then I'd HATE to see a show that's actually bad.


They dropped the ball tonight I reckon, they had a chance to show what AEW was all about to new fans and they gave us crap.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

JasmineAEW said:


> Oh God.
> 
> You call Tony Khan “the most incompetent booker of all time,” and then you suggest Vince Russo in the very next paragraph. Total barf. 🤮


While there's a lot of hyperbole over how bad Tony Khan is and a lot of overreacting, Vince Russo is absolutely not a bad booker. Made sure everybody had a defined character and had something to do. He was good in my opinion.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> Never been a fan of Russo but put him on charge of this show tonight and it would have been far different. The New Yokaw knew how to create heat.


Funnily enough we can actually compare a show Vince Russo was the head writer of with a huge acquisition from 2010. That is of course the episode when Hulk Hogan returned after a 4-5 year hiatus to TNA.

Just for comparison sake here was his first 15 minutes of TNA written by Russo compared to AEW:

TNA Wrestling (Russo's effort, keep in mind Tony Khan has shit on Russo MANY times):

- 2 minutes of hype showing off the companies history and some of the huge signings they've had in the past such as Kurt Angle, Toby Keith, Jeff Jarrett, Ken Shamrock, Sting, Scott Steiner, Mick Foley and Kevin Nash. They then hyped the new era of TNA which included the young guys and footage from a Hogan press conference.

- Then then play their opening video which features a wide variety of big stars, young guys doing cool shit, hot women etc.

- Announcers hype that Hogan will be there live and they tell us not to miss this event because we're going to see the famous X-Division in a multi man cage match, Victoria defending her women's championship, Abyss taking on Rhino in a barbed wire match and Beer Money Vs British Invasion in a TLC match.

- Cut to Bubba The Love Sponge backstage with the fans, HUGE star in Florida and was on national radio at the time. The fans show how passionate they are about TNA

- 8 man X-Division cage match which was awful but who the fuck would turn this shit off? Gigantic red cage with 8 high flying guys. Announcers are hyping that Mick Foley can't get into the building and they'll show us footage later on (Promoting another HUGE name)

- 45 seconds before the end of the quarter Jeff Hardy's music hits and he comes through the crowd. Jeff of course was WWE's number 2 babyface at the time and nobody knew he was going to turn up because TNA weren't marks who leak things to Meltzer.

- Cut to your first commercial with Hardy sitting on a cage and the crowd/announcers going nuts. Why would you turn the channel?

---

AEW (Tony Khan's effort, keep in mind he has shit on Russo many times and many people think he is better than Russo):

- Kick off with a cool video showing big stars doing big star things and young guys doing crazy shit. We get a split second of a hot chick.

- Big time entrance with JR, he hypes CM Punk and shows footage from Rampage of Punk cutting a promo.

- Hype for Punk talking later on tonight and hype for the card tonight. They promote that Jericho is going to talk and hype the card where Malakai Black is probably the only recognisable name in their prime that they are promoting as wrestling tonight.

- Comedy character Orange Cassidy wrestles 46 year old Matt Hardy in a segment that went 12 minutes including entrances. The end of your first quarter results in this goof beating Hardy with his hands in his pockets. Looked fake and totally bullshit.

---

Which one is better booked and more exciting? I'm going with Russo.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Funnily enough we can actually compare a show Vince Russo was the head writer of with a huge acquisition from 2010. That is of course the episode when Hulk Hogan returned after a 4-5 year hiatus to TNA.
> 
> Just for comparison sake here was his first 15 minutes of TNA written by Russo compared to AEW:
> 
> ...


That tna episode was horrendous.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Danielallen1410 said:


> That tna episode was horrendous.


Haha. That TNA episode created more excitement and was better booked/written than anything AEW has done and will ever do.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> So you're saying I shouldn't watch the rest of the show? I watched the Punk promo on YouTube and it was pretty good but it sounds like they dropped the ball. You have an opportunity to showcase your company to new fans and you dish those names out? Good luck retaining a new audience if so.


The overall show was pretty much a stinker. The best it got was just above okay.
Some of the matches and segments on paper could have worked if they actually put forward some kind of story implications, but they didn't.

Well, the MJF/Jericho segment did, but fuck me, 4 matches back to back to back. The feud never ends.


----------



## Razgriz (Jan 14, 2016)

As a first time viewer of AEW... I did a lot of background watching. Things that did catch my eye was the Lucha Bros match... felt that went well. MJF and Jericho was a great war of words... though I was hoping that MJF turned him down. You have one more week, milk that shit. 

(is why the build for the second Shawn/Undertaker match will forever be one of the best builds ever. You have Shawn fucking losing it. Ends up costing him friendships, ends up him forcing the title out of UTs hands... Running up that hill)

I like Matt and OC is... odd... the match went on for 5 minutes too long.

I knew Brodie Lee was the head of the dark order... who the hell is this clown?

Mox is as intense as ever... Unless you follow New Japan, you're not going to know who Mox is wrestling though

The Mox/Darby match should have been right after Punk's promo. I'm okay with Punk selling this match if you listen, dude had the crowd eating out of his hands.

Nice to see Mr Black be the monster that WWE didn't let him be.


Everything else is a blur though


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

This is why I don't really watch AEW like that. All the potential in the world and they wanna showcase the guys who are closest friends in the back. Keep the jobbers and low mid carders on dark and elevation or whatever. If I wanted to see indy scrubs battle it out I'd watch ROH.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

All the big names just cut promos and the no-names do all the wrestling. It took the best booker in this solar system to figure out how to make a show great.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> While there's a lot of hyperbole over how bad Tony Khan is and a lot of overreacting, Vince Russo is absolutely not a bad booker. Made sure everybody had a defined character and had something to do. He was good in my opinion.


While I won’t argue with you about the “defined character” part, I think Russo really sucked at storylines. I hated so much of his WCW stuff, and I’ve read and heard stories about how Russo didn’t know how to have a beginning, middle and end to storylines. Bischoff. Jarrett. Cornette. Mantell. So many industry veterans didn’t respect Russo as a writer.

Admittedly, I am also biased because I don’t like the guy at all.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

KrysRaw1 said:


> The problem is that Tony Khan is already under the impression that a lot of the loyal fans will accept whatever and no matter how bad, not give constructive criticism. I'm convinced that many of these fans who liked the show tonight would be willing to pay $50 to see Nick Comoroto vs Brock Anderson in the PPV main event and still buy it


I agree. 

Wrestling fans are incapable of long term thinking. I love Punk in AEW, but this is the honeymoon faze. They better get their shit together soon and start showcasing their top talent to go along with him and strike while the iron's hot. Theirs only so many big moments like this you can buy in wrestling these days. Don't waste it by turning away new audience members.

Phony Khan is a complete mark for himself.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

JasmineAEW said:


> While I won’t argue with you about the “defined character” part, I think Russo really sucked at storylines. I hated so much of his WCW stuff, and I’ve read and heard stories about how Russo didn’t know how to have a beginning, middle and end to storylines. Bischoff. Jarrett. Cornette. Mantell. So many industry veterans didn’t respect Russo as a writer.
> 
> Admittedly, I am also biased because I don’t like the guy at all.


Actually Jarrett loved Russo as a writer. TNA employed Russo for a majority of Jarrett's run with the company and Jarrett chose Russo over his own fathers vision. Unless you mean JERRY Jarrett didn't like Russo in which case you're 100% right.

Cornette and Mantell were never going to enjoy Russo's style. I don't understand the hate AEW fans have for Russo though because all the silliness that happens is exactly what he enjoys also.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm still gonna hold out hope that they have some stuff laid out...punk wouldn't be signed on if he didn't trust in the direction it was going...judging by the interview after rampage he trust what Tony is doing


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

They don't need anymore debuts. They just need to hire good creative team and release unworthy people. Will never happen so this is the peak of AEW. will always fall flat and will rely on debuts.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Botchy SinCara said:


> I'm still gonna hold out hope that they have some stuff laid out...punk wouldn't be signed on if he didn't trust in the direction it was going...judging by the interview after rampage he trust what Tony is doing


Remember the interview from January this year...

"What would it take you to come back to wrestling?"

"A stupid amount of money"

---

Punk would be a smart enough guy to know that he should compete with a strong heel to kick things off with instead of a "I respect you" storyline with Darby Allin who is 5 inches shorter and 50 pounds smaller than him.

Punk went to AEW because he hates WWE, because Tony was going to offer him absurd money, because there are a large amount of fresh matches for him to have and because he will work once a week and not cause any major problems to his body. It's not because Tony is a great booker and he was desperate to work under such a visionary.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Actually Jarrett loved Russo as a writer. TNA employed Russo for a majority of Jarrett's run with the company and Jarrett chose Russo over his own fathers vision. Unless you mean JERRY Jarrett didn't like Russo in which case you're 100% right.
> 
> Cornette and Mantell were never going to enjoy Russo's style. I don't understand the hate AEW fans have for Russo though because all the silliness that happens is exactly what he enjoys also.


Listen to Jarrett’s assessment of Russo’s booking of 2000 Bash at the Beach and get back to me.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

JasmineAEW said:


> Listen to Jarrett’s assessment of Russo’s booking of 2000 Bash at the Beach and get back to me.


I'll have a listen to the podcast but if Jarrett didn't like Russo's writing he wouldn't have signed him to be TNA's first head writer in 2002.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'll have a listen to the podcast but if Jarrett didn't like Russo's writing he wouldn't have signed him to be TNA's first head writer in 2002.


True enough. But Jarrett has been known for making mistakes every now and then.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

It wasn’t that bad. But they could have done SO MUCH BETTER, so much more.
Indeed this is Sting all over again. Pretty weak card.
They feature DARK guys when all eyes are watching and then make them disappear for months. Stupid.
Have your best talent, Moxley, Jericho, Omega, MJF, PnP, FTR, Punk, DMD, Jade, Thunder Rosa, Darby, Sammy, Cage, Archer…

I mean what a terrible set-up for Miro vs Kingstone. Those 2 could have an excellent feud and I would love to see the trash talk between them. Wtf, a video package? give me a godamn promo and a brawl.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

DammitChrist said:


> If tonight was somehow a "terrible" episode, then I'd HATE to see a show that's actually bad.


You know I'm a big fan of AEW but, while I wouldn't call it terrible, it was certainly a pretty weak episode. But there is a lot of overreaction and over-analyzing from hardcore wrestling fans here. Unless you've been watching some of the best workrate wrestling, young guys like the Varsity Blonds, Gunn Club or someone like Cezar Bononi just look like big jacked dudes doing cool wrestling shit to casual fans. We'll sit here and shout jobber at these guys, when most people don't even know what that is. 


Chip Chipperson said:


> Actually Jarrett loved Russo as a writer. TNA employed Russo for a majority of Jarrett's run with the company and Jarrett chose Russo over his own fathers vision. Unless you mean JERRY Jarrett didn't like Russo in which case you're 100% right.
> 
> Cornette and Mantell were never going to enjoy Russo's style. I don't understand the hate AEW fans have for Russo though because all the silliness that happens is exactly what he enjoys also.


Russo is more a fan of buffoonery like Tom Green, Jackass, and Jerry Springer than he is of ironic silliness like Orange Cassidy, The Young Bucks, Omega and Callis, Jericho etc. One of them is funny because it's completely mocking the medium and it's viewers, the other form has a certain earnestness and sincerity to being lighthearted and poking fun at themselves while winking at the audience. Might seem like a small distinction but, there is a huge difference in terms of appeal these days.

Russo's "car crash" idea of television died 20 years ago, unfortunately its stink still lingers over wrestling which is half the reason casuals don't care to watch or be associated with it to this day.


----------



## Gibbs0102 (Oct 15, 2019)

I like that all the same wrestlers aren’t always featured, but this was there chance to go big and get any new viewers who tuned in to see cm punk and keep them coming back not sure this episode done that.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Seemed like a regular episode of Dynamite to me. I enjoyed it. The highlights were Dan Lambert, Jericho/MJF and the tag match with the Lucha Bros.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

There are zero excuses to put on an episode that poor, especially considering the circumstances. 

Agreed 110%


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Yah, bad timing to have a weak episode


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

They certainly didnt do themselves any favours. Whilst it’s not the end of the world they should have showcased their stars. They are just trying a little bit too hard create new talent. No doubt they would be criticised if all they did was roll out the same stars week after week. In a vacuum the episode was sound, but for Punks dynamite debut they should have pulled out all their guns.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

This was a ‘Daily’s place’ Dynamite

don’t think it will hurt them . There were enough meat on the bones - but it was weaker by a factor of 5 than what it should’ve been


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Every time you guys hate the show it gets a good rating


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I agree. Match card sucked and finish was idiotic. 

Underwhelming episode with 3 good segments though.


----------



## MyronGainsBrah (Jan 20, 2020)

Sometimes I feel like there's not enough room for all the big names... Then they put on a show like this 😩


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm just confused by Mox, Eddie and Darby thing.

Why? I mean seriously. Why?

Why is Darby involved in this while being in a feud with CM fuckin Punk. Why is Garcia attacking him while he is teaming with Mox and Kingston and also in a feud with Punk, the biggest match of his life in 2 weeks. 

Kingston doesn't want the TNT title shot or what? Miro has been calling him out, he doesn't even respond to the challenge and is instead smiling having a good time beating up jobbers. 

Kinda makes sense for Mox to be killing time, staying in ring shape beating jobbers to get ready for his NJPW challenge at AO.

I wonder who thought it would be a good idea ending the show with Malakai leaving the ring because Lee Johnson came out.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Definitely didn't need two Factory/Nightmare Family segments..back to back


No need for a single segment involving either of those two useless factions.


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)

They absolutely dropped the ball last night, they had a chance to gain new viewers and they put out a two hour episode of AEW dark lol

This is probably the most disappointing show AEW has ever done and if I was a first time viewer there is no way I'm tuning into watch next week's show as they gave me nothing to tune in for.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Rick Sanchez said:


> One guy comes back and you think the whole show is going to improve?


I said this the after Punk debuted as well.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

JasmineAEW said:


> Oh God.
> 
> You call Tony Khan “the most incompetent booker of all time,” and then you suggest Vince Russo in the very next paragraph. Total barf. 🤮


TK with much more power and unlimited fund with a returning Punk got 1.3 at its biggest ratings. Worst than TNA's biggest number.

Russo's apex in the WWF with "This is Your Life". got 8. I repeat 8! And I don't even like the guy. I mean if you want to compare, here you have it. These boys with all their flaws knew how to generate interest during the Attitude Era.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm just going to stick to the Punk segments from now on.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Remember the interview from January this year...
> 
> "What would it take you to come back to wrestling?"
> 
> ...


When Punk said it's TK that suggested doing something with Darby off the bat, both of my arms fell off. Again I like Darby but it's Tony pushing his favorite boys like he did with OC when he took on Jericho. He should have got in Omega's face. Punk is a Hell raiser, not the friendly gym teacher.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Funnily enough we can actually compare a show Vince Russo was the head writer of with a huge acquisition from 2010. That is of course the episode when Hulk Hogan returned after a 4-5 year hiatus to TNA.
> 
> Just for comparison sake here was his first 15 minutes of TNA written by Russo compared to AEW:
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong, the TNA show had flaws but they literally went guns blazing. It is maddening what AEW are doing. It's like they are not even trying. And I don't understand why. TK is like the guy in a group work at school who's always the one who's like "It will be fine, we got this". Who's the least had working.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

It wasnt a great episode but in the grand scheme of things I doubt it matters. Its not like Dynamite would have done 2 million next week if they hit it out of the park with this episode, but will only do 1 million now. The people that tuned in for Punk are going to be there until at least All Out before they consider tuning back out. 



Wolf Mark said:


> TK with much more power and unlimited fund with a returning Punk got 1.3 at its biggest ratings. Worst than TNA's biggest number.
> 
> Russo's apex in the WWF with "This is Your Life". got 8. I repeat 8! And I don't even like the guy. I mean if you want to compare, here you have it. These boys with all their flaws knew how to generate interest during the Attitude Era.


Yes because tv ratings in 2021 are totally comparable to tv ratings in 1999 or even 2009.


----------



## Ameer Patel (May 30, 2019)

Was a very disappointing show, I really wanted them to capitalize on their new viewers who'd be tuning in but it was actually such a bad show

The problem is those new viewers all probably tuned out as soon as CM Punk left



Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Looks like I'm in the minority here, but I enjoyed the episode. Sure, this felt like a come down after a the huge events of the last week, but in order to have the peaks, you have to have troughs too.

To address the actual content of the show ... people are asking why Matt Hardy opened the show, why Billy Gunn was featured, why Allin was in the match with Moxley. Well, it seems obvious to me that AEW knew that this episode of Dynamite would have some new eyes on it, based on Punk's debut on Friday. So they made sure that the show had people from all "ages" of the modern era, hoping to grab onto everyone tuning in for the first time.

So basically it was just including plenty of recognisable faces, plus a good number of AEW's own guys that are on the way up, all bolstered by Jericho teasing retirement and Punk's first Dynamite promo. Plus, they had Punk confirm Bryan's upcoming arrival in the company.

By Dynamite standards, this was an average show. But it's still 2 hours of very enjoyable TV.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

greasykid1 said:


> Looks like I'm in the minority here, but I enjoyed the episode. Sure, this felt like a come down after a the huge events of the last week, but in order to have the peaks, you have to have troughs too.
> 
> To address the actual content of the show ... people are asking why Matt Hardy opened the show, why Billy Gunn was featured, why Allin was in the match with Moxley. Well, it seems obvious to me that AEW knew that this episode of Dynamite would have some new eyes on it, based on Punk's debut on Friday. So they made sure that the show had people from all "ages" of the modern era, hoping to grab onto everyone tuning in for the first time.
> 
> ...


it was fine … people expecting home runs every week


----------



## SevenStarSplash (Jul 29, 2021)

It was a tide-over episode of Dynamite and that's ok because they have 2 days before their next televised show where they can get up again with momentum.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Lesnar Turtle said:


> It wasnt a great episode but in the grand scheme of things I doubt it matters. Its not like Dynamite would have done 2 million next week if they hit it out of the park with this episode, but will only do 1 million now. The people that tuned in for Punk are going to be there until at least All Out before they consider tuning back out.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes because tv ratings in 2021 are totally comparable to tv ratings in 1999 or even 2009.


Ratings are good when you give them something good. There's no excuses in any medium. Show up to the plate and deliver. Rating was fantastic back then because WCW and the WWF were outdoing each other to bring in the fans so they kept wanting to do the best shows. Both WWE and AEW are not even trying. Or don't know how to do it. Wrestling ratings came to this level cause WWE screwed up in a spectacular level for years and years. Cause their product sucked. It has nothing to do with the state of television. Wrestling fans are faithful as Hell so it takes another level of incompetence to make them quit.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

greasykid1 said:


> Looks like I'm in the minority here.........


Not whatsoever. It wasn't the best but I still enjoyed the 2 hours. A lot of of things to take away from the show as well. Most AEW fans will just take it onboard, get ready for Rampage and then All Out.

The only minority are the short sighted angry, over emotional professional whiners here.

Even Game of Thrones, Line of Duty, Black Mirror and Bojack Horseman had some pedestrian shows!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

LongPig666 said:


> Not whatsoever. It wasn't the best but I still enjoyed the 2 hours. A lot of of things to take away from the show as well. Most AEW fans will just take it onboard, get ready for Rampage and then All Out.
> 
> The only minority are the short sighted angry, over emotional professional whiners here.
> 
> Even Game of Thrones, Line of Duty, Black Mirror and Bojack Horseman had some pedestrian shows!


agreed / it was a middle-of-the-road show

nothing earth-shattering

thing is, I guess after Punk everybody including myself expected a homerun

there was a lot of build to All Out though


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Wolf Mark said:


> Ratings are good when you give them something good. There's no excuses in any medium. Show up to the plate and deliver. Rating was fantastic back then because WCW and the WWF were outdoing each other to bring in the fans so they kept wanting to do the best shows. Both WWE and AEW are not even trying. Or don't know how to do it. Wrestling ratings came to this level cause WWE screwed up in a spectacular level for years and years. Cause their product sucked. It has nothing to do with the state of television. Wrestling fans are faithful as Hell so it takes another level of incompetence to make them quit.


By the standards of tv ratings in 2021 AEWs numbers are quite good, when Dynamite first started I thought the audience would have settled around 400-500k by now after the novelty wore off but they're at double that. Sure, theres still room for it to increase further but they are never going to be doing the kind of ratings we saw in the MNWs, theres literally nothing they can do to get close to that. They probably wont even do the 2+m that Impact did when Hogan debuted, but that actually illustrates why ratings arent the be all end all nowadays, because even with those ratings TNAs PPV and attendance numbers sucked in comparison to AEW.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Imagine.

You just debuted Punk to a record crowd and have the wrestling industry at your fingertips.

Who are you going to highlight in the next show?

Let’s have Brock Anderson and Big Shitty Lee Johnson in the main event. That will electrify the crowd after QT Marshall already gets them hyped in the skit before.

What a fucking mess.


----------



## Jericolcaholic (Jul 26, 2021)

Great idea, drag out all your biggest stars on a throwaway show 2 weeks before your biggest ppv of the year and see who you can injure and ruin plans.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Man. Some of you are ridiculous.

“I enjoyed it”
“It was fine”

The problem is that it felt like a show that AEW would of done in an empty arena back in January in Jacksonville. You have 5,000 paying fans there and over 1 million fans watching at home because of Punk’s debut and you give the fans the worst Dynamite in months where you don’t even have a main event.

I don’t have a problem with Brock being on the show facing Black and Lee Johnson showing up after the match. I have a problem with it when this is what you choose to close the show.

I don’t have a problem with a great talent facing a jobber on a show. I have a problem when your Dynamite card has jobbers on almost every single match.

But of course, some of you marks don’t want to admit that to yourself. Keep sucking Tony’s dick any chance you get even if deep down you know this show last night was awful.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> Man. Some of you are ridiculous.
> 
> “I enjoyed it”
> “It was fine”
> ...


It was an underwhelming show considering the context yes, but in all honesty every show from now until All Out could suck and it probably wouldnt make a difference to the ratings or All Outs buyrate, because the interest in Punks in ring return will carry things. Then after All Out the interest in seeing what he does after Darby will continue to carry things for a couple more weeks. It takes consistent screw ups over weeks/months to really lose people. This episode wont matter a week from now, maybe not even after this weeks Rampage if its a good one.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Lesnar Turtle said:


> It was an underwhelming show considering the context yes, but in all honesty every show from now until All Out could suck and it probably wouldnt make a difference to the ratings or All Outs buyrate, because the interest in Punks in ring return will carry things. Then after All Out the interest in seeing what he does after Darby will continue to carry things for a couple more weeks. It takes consistent screw ups over weeks/months to really lose people. This episode wont matter a week from now, maybe not even after this weeks Rampage if its a good one.


They lost people last night. It doesn’t take months to lose people. It takes 1 show. In fact, it can take 1 minute.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I didn't think the episode was BAD per se (this isn't Raw) and think it outperformed its card...but the whole point was that you shouldn't have a card like that with an episode this important. They didn't do what they needed to do last night, at all.

One thing Tony Khan really needs to reassess is his lust to open the show with some midcard match because it's a "good match." We all get the aversion to the 20 minute opening promo because WWE has done it to death for over 20 years, but sometimes, it's appropriate. As someone else put it, this was one of those times. You should have had Kenny and Christian open the show with their segment.

You're two weeks away from All Out and have potential lapsed fans tuning in. Instead of giving them your world champion and a challenger many of them will know, you have a dorky segment with Matt Hardy and Orange Cassidy. Again, the match itself outperformed what you would assume about it but last night's show was not the place for it, and certainly not as the opener.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm an AEW mark, but it was honestly a bad show. Matt Hardy should stick to managing, its 2021. I'm ok with the Gunn club, but The Factory sucks without Ogogo. Black was booked good, but does anybody honestly care about Brock Anderson?

Omega/Christian was good, and so was Punk. I loved the Danielson tease.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> They lost people last night. It doesn’t take months to lose people. It takes 1 show. In fact, it can take 1 minute.


So the people that tuned in for Punk are all of a sudden immediately no longer interested in Punk and arent going to bother watching his return match after all, because of one weak episode that they (if they arent part of the IWC) might not have even thought was all that bad anyway?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

1 weak episode doesn’t take away from all the awesome episodes they have delivered.

Yes it was unfortunate timing and they could have done better.

I didn’t think much of the crowd either.

Move on…


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Lesnar Turtle said:


> So the people that tuned in for Punk are all of a sudden immediately no longer interested in Punk and arent going to bother watching his return match after all, because of one weak episode that they (if they arent part of the IWC) might not have even thought was all that bad anyway?


Many people that tuned in for Punk were CURIOUS. Doesn’t mean they plan to watch every week because Punk is there. AEW had the opportunity to grab these new viewers.They lost many of them last night.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> They lost people last night. It doesn’t take months to lose people. It takes 1 show. In fact, it can take 1 minute.


----------



## sonnyleesmith (Apr 3, 2018)

It was fine. Opening match was great, the tag match was great, Punk was fine (not great), Black looked strong. 

Wasn’t an A+ show, but if we’re bitching because it wasn’t amazing, I think AEW is doing all right.


----------



## Rozzop (Aug 26, 2019)

We all want an alternative to WWE but I just can't watch AEW.

When TNA was an alternative it felt like a proper company. You had Styles, Joe, Angle, Raven, Motor City Machine Guns, Daniels, Jarrett, Sting, Christian, LAX, Abyss, Rhyno, X Division, 6 sided ring, Bound For Glory etc the list goes on and on. 

It wasn't perfect but the talent was immense. 

I don't know or care who most of these clowns are in AEW.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Rozzop said:


> We all want an alternative to WWE but I just can't watch AEW.
> 
> When TNA was an alternative it felt like a proper company. You had Styles, Joe, Angle, Raven, Motor City Machine Guns, Daniels, Jarrett, Sting, Christian, LAX, Abyss, Rhyno, X Division, 6 sided ring, Bound For Glory etc the list goes on and on.
> 
> ...


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Agreed. They need to realize there are certain wrestlers and storyline we care more than others.


----------



## Rozzop (Aug 26, 2019)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


>


Jungle Boy, Allin, MJF, OC wouldn't even have a place amongst that stacked roster. They would be treated like Shark Boy.

As for all the others, lol....


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

rich110991 said:


> Move on…


Many will have. 

There was a real opportunity here to showcase AEW to new viewers who tuned in for Punk. They didn't really give them a reason to stick around.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

I skipped the women’s match and the Billy Gunn match and would give the show a 7, I had fun watching it but I agree too many jobbers been featured.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> agreed / it was a middle-of-the-road show


No, it was not. 

It was a shitshow full of jobbers. If WWE did stuff like this we wouldn't hear the end of it.

You know I like you bro, but come on...


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)

Vince was right AEW isn't competition, last night was AEW's chance of proving to everyone one that they can become competition instead they gave us Gunn Club, Nightmare Factory and Brock Anderson lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

JeSeGaN said:


> No, it was not.
> 
> It was a shitshow full of jobbers. If WWE did stuff like this we wouldn't hear the end of it.
> 
> You know I like you bro, but come on...


well, it was nothing special / but it wasn’t like they raped my eyes or anything 🤣

i can’t speak for wwe though - they just debuted Becky and Brock and from what i understand Raw was also just ok?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> Lots of people that tuned in for Punk were CURIOUS. Doesn’t mean they plan to watch every week because Punk is there. AEW had the opportunity to grab these new viewers.They lost many of them last night.


Next weeks Dynamite might have a slight drop off but it was going to regardless because this was the first Dynamite with Punk on it. Ratings are going to continue to be higher than usual in the coming weeks and All Out will almost guaranteed be their biggest drawing PPV yet. And they will have further opportunities to increase their viewership when/if they bring in Bryan, Bray, Braun etc. Thats not all gonna go to shit because of Malachai Black vs Brock Anderson on one episode. And again, a lot of new people that tuned in may well not have even thought that was a bad show, most people dont overanalyse shit to the extent we do here. 



Rozzop said:


> We all want an alternative to WWE but I just can't watch AEW.
> 
> When TNA was an alternative it felt like a proper company. You had Styles, Joe, Angle, Raven, Motor City Machine Guns, Daniels, Jarrett, Sting, Christian, LAX, Abyss, Rhyno, X Division, 6 sided ring, Bound For Glory etc the list goes on and on.
> 
> ...


Thats nostalgia talking. Both promotions are/were pretty damn flawed and pale in comparison to actual top tier wrestling promotions/eras but AEW so far is as good as peak TNA, and the roster is similarly stacked. TNA always had a relatively low rent small potatoes feel to it too, even at its biggest.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Last night just didn't have any shine to it. A few storyline advancements, with a few matches that should have been left off the show. Hardy/OC and Lucha Bros/Blondes were the best things of the night. Punk's interview was a condensed version of what he said last Friday. Let's face a fact however... this was a show that was meant to give those people that didn't see Punk's return live, a second chance. Whether those viewers remained, or switched off immediately afterwards, we'll find that out later this afternoon and next week.

The one take-away from Dynamite that everyone needs to understand, is that no matter what they had put on the show, it wasn't going to live up-to or surpass what Rampage did. AEW needed to breathe after taking it all in last week and they had to come down in order to move forward to All Out. Coming out of the PPV, I would expect a small reset on things going forward. You can't have Danielson, Rotunda and Cole, all coming in without something already in place after All Out.


----------



## Rozzop (Aug 26, 2019)

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Next weeks Dynamite might have a slight drop off but it was going to regardless because this was the first Dynamite with Punk on it. Ratings are going to continue to be higher than usual in the coming weeks and All Out will almost guaranteed be their biggest drawing PPV yet. And they will have further opportunities to increase their viewership when/if they bring in Bryan, Bray, Braun etc. Thats not all gonna go to shit because of Malachai Black vs Brock Anderson on one episode. And again, a lot of new people that tuned in may well not have even thought that was a bad show, most people dont overanalyse shit to the extent we do here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats nostalgia talking. Both promotions are/were pretty damn flawed and pale in comparison to actual top tier wrestling promotions/eras but AEW so far is as good as peak TNA, and the roster is similarly stacked. TNA always had a relatively low rent small potatoes feel to it too, even at its biggest.


You're right. Maybe because the TNA era came about not that long after the late 90s peak of wrestling popularity so the likes of Raven and Jarrett or Nash and Steiner and even the originals like Styles and Abyss had by association a higher worth, at least in my mind. 

Wrestling has been cold for so long now for me I struggle to get Into anything in this era.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RogueSlayer said:


> Vince was right AEW isn't competition, last night was AEW's chance of proving to everyone one that they can become competition instead they gave us Gunn Club, Nightmare Factory and Brock Anderson lol


as a big aew fan i will say that they have had zero storylines really. sure storylines between 1 on 1 wrestlers but over all the entire promotion has hardly had product storylines. Like what the fuck is the elite leading towards ? Seems like even they wasted their entire thing. This is the problem is Cody is not creatively talented at all, the guy can only creatively book for his own story and hell tony is booking half his shit. Bucks no story and even omega.

Guys like omega has great story telling for his character but even him and even tony non of these guys have a fucking clue about your promotional story telling . This company badly needs creative and not a few wrestlers that only care about themselves and have never proven to ever be creative outside of their own self.

people running aew have to much ego and this is going to bite them real hard.

biggest thing that stands out to me is even cody said aew does not have an identity. This was over a year and a half yet. WTF are they doing. As an owner tony should be spending all his time figuring out what aews identity is and how it can be creatively different. Or having someone else doing so but thats just not happening.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> Man. Some of you are ridiculous.
> 
> “I enjoyed it”
> “It was fine”
> ...


Unbelievable arrogance and self entitlement! 

AEW owes you shit all, especially PPV quality episodes every week, more shocks, headline matches and debuts - EVERY WEEK! You do know that wrestling shows just have to have as much progression of lower roster and storyline/arcs because if they don't they become stale and boring in the long run.

One million plus AEW fans were watching this show regularly and enjoying it before Punk was confirmed, and they will keep watching and enjoying it despite who is on the card while there is so much going on each week - despite the lower or mid roster.

If you just want "moments", "content", "50/50 star booking", headliners facing each other week after week for no other reason but to serve self entitled little brats like you; YOU KNOW WHERE TO GO!


----------



## Basvicii (Oct 13, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> well, it was nothing special / but it wasn’t like they raped my eyes or anything 🤣


Sure, but for new viewers, nothing was "must see". Everything was run of the mill. If they were tuning in mostly due to Punk, they may as well skip AEW and just watch his promos and highlights on youtube. No need to sit through 2 hours of Brock, Factory, Matt hardy, Billy Gunn, etc


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Rozzop said:


> You're right. Maybe because the TNA era came about not that long after the late 90s peak of wrestling popularity so the likes of Raven and Jarrett or Nash and Steiner and even the originals like Styles and Abyss had by association a higher worth, at least in my mind.
> 
> Wrestling has been cold for so long now for me I struggle to get Into anything in this era.



when this era of wrestlers refuse to act like real heels or dress like real heels. But instead just be the same as a face but be more cocky show up than ya no wonder you struggle to get into this era.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

LongPig666 said:


> Unbelievable arrogance and self entitlement!
> 
> AEW owes you shit all, especially PPV quality episodes every week, more shocks, headline matches and debuts - EVERY WEEK! You do know that wrestling shows just have to have as much progression of lower roster and storyline/arcs because if they don't they become stale and boring in the long run.
> 
> ...


Clearly you can’t read but you sure can write a load of garbage.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Basvicii said:


> Sure, but for new viewers, nothing was "must see". Everything was run of the mill. If they were tuning in mostly due to Punk, they may as well skip AEW and just watch his promos and highlights on youtube. No need to sit through 2 hours of Brock, Factory, Matt hardy, Billy Gunn, etc


well, i said it was nothing special

they could’ve made it stronger for sure / but i am also not a fatalist

i don’t think it hurt them any in the long run

if nothing else, it was a message to the roster of ‘nobody will be forgotten’ even with big names coming in

not the time / place for it, sure - but not a ‘opportunities lost forever and ever’ either

thats just my view of course - keeping in mind i am a positive person


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> I still enjoyed it. I was entertained, which is all that matters.


Nobody believes you



DammitChrist said:


> If tonight was somehow a "terrible" episode, then I'd HATE to see a show that's actually bad.


If it was actually good you'd "um actually" on what you liked


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Last night was a big miss, hopefully they can find their folk are willing to give them more than one episode to impress them.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Last night was a big miss, hopefully they can find their folk are willing to give them more than one episode to impress them.



they need a creative team, no writers. Not a few wrestlers that are really not being creative for the promotion. We're just getting a booking promotion. wheres the vision ?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> Man. Some of you are ridiculous.
> 
> “I enjoyed it”
> “It was fine”
> ...


What in the hell is wrong with you? 

God forbid that some folks choose NOT to overreact over a decent/fun episode instead of sounding dramatic and miserable like some of you. 

Honestly, I'd love to break it to you; but I've seen numerous wrestling shows over the past several years that are actually awful. Last night wasn't even halfway close to being one of them.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The promos for Christian/Omega, Punk's, and MJF/Jericho were great (and I guess Lambert if you love his sthick), and really they were the highlights of the show. Otherwise, I liked Black's segment with Arn although that shouldn't close the show, the Six man with Darby/Mox/Kingston made sense following Punk, and Hayter/Velvet was good to showcase Hayter.

Otherwise, this was a let down on most levels and an opportunity squandered to bring in new fans. 

I like Orange, but him and Matt had no business opening, going as long as it did, or even being on the show at all. That Nightmare Factory match just sucked, nobody needs any of those guys on a major show right now and QT/Big Show at best is a pre-show match. Lee Johnson in the ending fell flatter than a ruined soufflé and was a boneheaded decision to have him not only end the show, but run Black off (seriously, Miro JUST killed him). 

Granted, I don't think this show was shit and worthy of panic, and no I'm not going to use this for months to complain about how bad booking is, but you can't do this type of stuff with new viewers. Even just shuffling everything around would have made the show better. You could have closed with Christian/Omega given that it's for the world title, and opened with a hot tag match in Blondes/Lucha Bros, and the show would have improved a bunch just from that alone. 

Disappointing.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Jbardo37 said:


> I skipped the women’s match and the Billy Gunn match and would give the show a 7, I had fun watching it but I agree too many jobbers been featured.


Wow.

If that show was a 7, I'm terrified to know what you would consider a 4 or 5.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Nobody believes you
> 
> 
> 
> If it was actually good you'd "um actually" on what you liked


I believe him though


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> they need a creative team, no writers. Not a few wrestlers that are really not being creative for the promotion. We're just getting a booking promotion. wheres the vision ?


I've said it before and I'll say it again, sometimes in their quest to avoid being like WWE they go to the other extreme and end up with a different negative. In an effort to have freedom and not have Hollywood writers you got EVPs and talent all doing their own shit.

Like look at the tag division, despite having the best tag division in the US, what the fuck has been the story in that division. The Bucks are paling around with Kenny so hard, they haven't had a true feud or story of their own in months. 

Miro while looking stronger than before has spent most of his reign as TNT champ doing random squashes and now is having his first kinda mini feud with Eddie Kingston. 

Pac and Andrade is clearly a super undercard match with the story depth being "your Mexican partners need to be my Mexican partners because I'm Mexican"


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> I believe him though


No you don't, if you enjoyed it you'd be discussing what you liked and not saying how it wasn't the worst show in history


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Jericolcaholic said:


> Great idea, drag out all your biggest stars on a throwaway show 2 weeks before your biggest ppv of the year and see who you can injure and ruin plans.


Oh please.

That's been the wrestling business for decades, you put the big stars on TV to sell a PPV and at times even have them competing in matches.

Now suddenly it's a case of "The show was bad because AEW doesn't want to hurt All Out"? Some of you truly would defend anything this company does.



Shaun_27 said:


> Many will have.
> 
> There was a real opportunity here to showcase AEW to new viewers who tuned in for Punk. They didn't really give them a reason to stick around.


Nope. I'd say once the excitement of Punk returning wears off AEW will be back to it's 800k - 1 million an episode just like before with the only difference being Tony has another huge contract to pay out.



DammitChrist said:


> What in the hell is wrong with you?
> 
> God forbid that some folks choose NOT to overreact over a decent/fun episode instead of sounding dramatic and miserable like some of you.
> 
> Honestly, I'd love to break it to you; but I've seen numerous wrestling shows over the past several years that are actually awful. Last night wasn't even halfway close to being one of them.


DC with all due respect it's hard to take this post seriously because you're legit the biggest super fan here. AEW could have 90 minutes of static and half a Kenny Omega promo and you'd make posts on here saying it was great and better than anything in wrestling.


----------



## The.Great.One (May 5, 2014)

When I skip through AEW shows some times.. it looks like either;

A match/segment of a bunch of generic WWE 2k video game character models with shaved heads-sides wrestling/talking 
A match/segment of a bunch of generic WWE 2k video game character models with shaved heads-sides wrestling/talking with some old WWE guys


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> What in the hell is wrong with you?
> 
> God forbid that some folks choose NOT to overreact over a decent/fun episode instead of sounding dramatic and miserable like some of you.
> 
> Honestly, I'd love to break it to you; but I've seen numerous wrestling shows over the past several years that are actually awful. Last night wasn't even halfway close to being one of them.


What’s wrong with me? You’re pretty much the only clown here who thinks this was a good show last night. You would watch a black screen for two hours with the AEW logo in the corner and you would say it was a good show. I call it like I see it. The show absolutely sucked. No one cares about QT, no one cares about Gunn Club, no one cares about Brock Anderson, no one cares about Peter Avalon and whoever this trio was. And all these clowns were on the show last night. GTFO


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

AEW can't keep their momentum? Color me shocked. Aside from Punk this entire show was a bathroom break and even then it was basically a worse recap of his promo on Rampage.


----------



## JonAmbrose (Aug 4, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> What’s wrong with me? You’re pretty much the only clown here who thinks this was a good show last night. You would watch a black screen for two hours with the AEW logo in the corner and you would say it was a good show. I call it like I see it. The show absolutely sucked. No one cares about QT, no one cares about Gunn Club, no one cares about Brock Anderson, no one cares about Peter Avalon and whoever this trio was. And all these clowns were on the show last night. GTFO


Show was good for a damn TV weekly episode, they should have put moxley and darbey on the main event, but thats about it. Like you guys expect a weekly wrestlemania a weekly amazing returns calm the f down its not even the go home show


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

JonAmbrose said:


> Show was good for a damn TV weekly episode, they should have put moxley and darbey on the main event, but thats about it. Like you guys expect a weekly wrestlemania a weekly amazing returns calm the f down its not even the go home show


Why are you pretending that people are asking for a WrestleMania calibre show? They're asking for a show that isn't the equivalent of the fucking YouTube show bro. Nobody is asking for PPV calibre or WrestleMania.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

JonAmbrose said:


> Show was good for a damn TV weekly episode, they should have put moxley and darbey on the main event, but thats about it. Like you guys expect a weekly wrestlemania a weekly amazing returns calm the f down its not even the go home show


Again. What you don’t understand is the TIMING. No one would care as much if they did this kind of show a month ago. It would still be unacceptable from my POV but whatever. 

They do this show when they have the most people watching since episode 1. That’s why it’s frustrating as a fan who wants them to maintain this momentum. Now they blew it.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

JonAmbrose said:


> Show was good for a damn TV weekly episode, they should have put moxley and darbey on the main event, but thats about it. Like you guys expect a weekly wrestlemania a weekly amazing returns calm the f down its not even the go home show


This was my reasoning as well in another thread. This was ‘a good weekly episode’.

However with Punk appearing and bringing a load of new eyes onto your product - their biggest chance to gain new viewers to date and possibly for a long time - they needed to make this a special episode. If not special then they needed to feature all the top talent who they intend to be featured heavily in the near future. Like a message to the Punk-centric casuals saying ‘if you like Punk, then you’ll definitely want to give this a shot’. I still think they can regain some ground but it was severely lacking.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Rozzop said:


> Jungle Boy, Allin, MJF, OC wouldn't even have a place amongst that stacked roster. They would be treated like Shark Boy.
> 
> As for all the others, lol....


All the others, I guess that includes 3 of the people on your own stacked list? Half the roster has worked in TNA/Impact at various points. And yeah who could possibly want hot young prospects like Jungle Boy, Guevara, Allin, Starks and MJF, or guys like Omega, Miro, Moxley, Page, Black, Pac, Fenix, especially when you've got Mr. Slapnuts himself. lol indeed.


----------



## JonAmbrose (Aug 4, 2021)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Why are you pretending that people are asking for a WrestleMania calibre show? They're asking for a show that isn't the equivalent of the fucking YouTube show bro. Nobody is asking for PPV calibre or WrestleMania.


I mean yeah it looks like you are literally asking for that, the show was ok nothing amazing it doesnt always have to be, I agree AEW missed an opportunity here, and I expected better for the first dynamite with punk, but still, watched it, was ok, go on to rampage.


----------



## JonAmbrose (Aug 4, 2021)

Honey Bucket said:


> This was my reasoning as well in another thread. This was ‘a good weekly episode’.
> 
> However with Punk appearing and bringing a load of new eyes onto your product - their biggest chance to gain new viewers to date and possibly for a long time - they needed to make this a special episode. If not special then they needed to feature all the top talent who they intend to be featured heavily in the near future. Like a message to the Punk-centric casuals saying ‘if you like Punk, then you’ll definitely want to give this a shot’. I still think they can regain some ground but it was severely lacking.


I agree on that!


----------



## JonAmbrose (Aug 4, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> Again. What you don’t understand is the TIMING. No one would care as much if they did this kind of show a month ago. It would still be unacceptable from my POV but whatever.
> 
> They do this show when they have the most people watching since episode 1. That’s why it’s frustrating as a fan who wants them to maintain this momentum. Now they blew it.


Dude dont be so f'ing pesimistic the paradigm shift is happenning, now just chill until all out, and try to enjoy the show's they are actually entertainning


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

ceeder said:


> Wow.
> 
> If that show was a 7, I'm terrified to know what you would consider a 4 or 5.


The usual Raw episode.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again, sometimes in their quest to avoid being like WWE they go to the other extreme and end up with a different negative. In an effort to have freedom and not have Hollywood writers you got EVPs and talent all doing their own shit.
> 
> Like look at the tag division, despite having the best tag division in the US, what the fuck has been the story in that division. The Bucks are paling around with Kenny so hard, they haven't had a true feud or story of their own in months.
> 
> ...



Having a creative team is not being like wwe, its just common practice. Even wcw had a creative team and no writers. They need a vision like they said they lack themselves. In fact the funny thing is wwe has a vision and it's to be bugger than itself or the wrestlers which has become its biggest negative impact.

Ya bucks it's like they think they are telling a story but are not capable 

Ya agree on your points, all weak


----------



## sonnyleesmith (Apr 3, 2018)

Rozzop said:


> We all want an alternative to WWE but I just can't watch AEW.
> 
> When TNA was an alternative it felt like a proper company. You had Styles, Joe, Angle, Raven, Motor City Machine Guns, Daniels, Jarrett, Sting, Christian, LAX, Abyss, Rhyno, X Division, 6 sided ring, Bound For Glory etc the list goes on and on.
> 
> ...


Cool. Don’t watch then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

sonnyleesmith said:


> Cool. Don’t watch then.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


TNA fans used to say this. Where's TNA now? I would not be encouraging people to tune out.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> What’s wrong with me? You’re pretty much the only *clown* here who thinks this was a good show last night. You would watch a black screen for two hours with the AEW logo in the corner and you would say it was a good show. I call it like I see it. The show absolutely sucked. No one cares about QT, no one cares about Gunn Club, no one cares about Brock Anderson, no one cares about Peter Avalon and whoever this trio was. And all these clowns were on the show last night. GTFO


Aren't you the one throwing a fit on here by being overly dramatic about a fun show and resorting to name-calling because someone DARED to enjoy a show that wasn't even "mediocre" at all?

Get out of here with that.


----------



## sonnyleesmith (Apr 3, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> TNA fans used to say this. Where's TNA now? I would not be encouraging people to tune out.


I’m not encouraging people not to watch. I don’t watch stuff I don’t like, why would anyone else. 

And to compare TNA to AEW is a little apples and oranges. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> Aren't you the one throwing a fit on here by being overly dramatic about a fun show and resorting to name-calling because someone DARED to enjoy a show that wasn't even "mediocre" at all?
> 
> Get out of here with that.


Please DC, even @LifeInCattleClass said it was a 5/10 show.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Calling it an episode of Dark is disrespectful to Dark, which has frequently been a lot better than last nights Dynamite.

Everyone knows the problem is The Factory & Nightmare Family, but you have QT defending & laughing about it, like AEW's very own Road Dog. 

I probably enjoyed the first half of the show a lot more than most seemed to, but the second half was less than mediocre, save for the one fun line during the Punk promo.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Please DC, even @LifeInCattleClass said it was a 5/10 show.


lol - ‘even LiCC’


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

How many shitty jobber main events is this company going to spit out. Its fucking insane, there is no build to your main event. aew is giving no reason to continue to make people glued to the screen waiting to see what will happen by the end of the show. Extreme lack of closing moments too that make you wanna watch the following week.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Guys guys…. Listen

all of you…. Hear me out, right?

if it was so bad, and they lost viewers forever

SURELY next week’s ratings should be LOWER than this week, right?


……


who fancies taking a bet


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Guys guys…. Listen
> 
> all of you…. Hear me out, right?
> 
> ...


I'll watch Dark.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Having a creative team is not being like wwe, its just common practice. Even wcw had a creative team and no writers. They need a vision like they said they lack themselves. In fact the funny thing is wwe has a vision and it's to be bugger than itself or the wrestlers which has become its biggest negative impact.
> 
> Ya bucks it's like they think they are telling a story but are not capable
> 
> Ya agree on your points, all weak


Definitely need a vision and 1 to 2 people to coherently book the show with plans for those that matter up and down the card


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Some people get well excitable whenever there's a sniff of negativity in the air re: AEW. Like teenage girls at a Justin Bieber concert 👭 It was a flat show for sure but it's not the end of the world folks


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Definitely need a vision and 1 to 2 people to coherently book the show with plans for those that matter up and down the card



3 years in and there is no sign of them wanting to create a identity. So not sure why cody even bothered making that statement. Thes EVPS dont care about vision or booking the entire roster for story.


----------



## BuckshotLarry (May 29, 2020)

I thought it was an okay show but spoiled by totally weird schedule arrangement.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

I honestly liked it 
It wasn’t the best ever and the order of the segments wasn’t the greatest but at the end of the night I feel like I watched a good Dynamite.

Removing the factor of CM Punk, I’d maybe give the night a 7/10


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Please DC, even @LifeInCattleClass said it was a 5/10 show.


Stop trying to rebound off a known AEW fan to justify your silly narrative that AEW was poor this week and let down everyone and Tony Khan should be tarred and feathered. It wasn't. A lot of peoples unrealistic expectations were deflated, but that's it! For me personally it had some great stuff in it!


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Nobody believes you
> 
> 
> 
> If it was actually good you'd "um actually" on what you liked


I don't give a fuck.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> I don't give a fuck.


Yeah you do which is why you feel the need to fake proclaim how much you enjoyed it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> 3 years in and there is no sign of them wanting to create a identity. So not sure why cody even bothered making that statement. Thes EVPS dont care about vision or booking the entire roster for story.


Yeah idk what the reluctance to find one is.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'll watch Dark.


Damn. 

I'm an AEW fan and even I don't go down that road lol


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Rozzop said:


> You're right. Maybe because the TNA era came about not that long after the late 90s peak of wrestling popularity so the likes of Raven and Jarrett or Nash and Steiner and even the originals like Styles and Abyss had by association a higher worth, at least in my mind.


I get what you mean but looking at it in relative terms - Punk and Mox were WWE main eventers, Cody and Miro were decently big stars in the WWE, if they bring in Bryan, Bray and Braun they will have a solid chunk of WWEs main event level guys from the 2010s on their roster. Obviously Jericho, Christian, Sting, Big Show etc too although they're old as shit.

As much as I love Styles and Joe (not so much Abyss), I dont think any of those none-WWE guys really came across as being any bigger during their TNA days than Omega, MJF, Darby, The Bucks etc feel now.



RapShepard said:


> No you don't, if you enjoyed it you'd be discussing what you liked and not saying how it wasn't the worst show in history


I thought the OC/Matt match was fun, bonus points for the (albeit unintentional) blood, the Blondes/Bros tag was fine, as was the aftermath with the Bucks and Express. Punk, Lambert and MJF/Jericho promos were all pretty good. The only bits that I found straight up bad was Hayter/Velvet that was followed by the Dark Order promo which I thought hurt the momentum a bit going into the Punk segment.

It was definitely a very skippable show with a lazy vibe to it, but I dont think its going to have some damning lasting impact on business. People tend to live in the moment with this stuff. Just like how everyone is so negative right now that they dont care how good last weeks shows were anymore.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lesnar Turtle said:


> I thought the OC/Matt match was fun, bonus points for the (albeit unintentional) blood, the Blondes/Bros tag was fine, as was the aftermath with the Bucks and Express. Punk, Lambert and MJF/Jericho promos were all pretty good. The only bits that I found straight up bad was Hayter/Velvet that was followed by the Dark Order promo which I thought hurt the momentum a bit going into the Punk segment.
> 
> *It was definitely a very skippable show with a lazy vibe to it*, but I dont think its going to have some damning lasting impact on business. People tend to live in the moment with this stuff. Just like how everyone is so negative right now that they dont care how good last weeks shows were anymore.


I think that's everybody's main point. Following up Punk with a very skip able show is bad booking.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah you do which is why you feel the need to fake proclaim how much you enjoyed it.


If I enjoyed it I enjoyed it. Why you worried about it?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> If I enjoyed it I enjoyed it. Why you worried about it?


There's no need to lie, just call a spade a spade. That wasn't the type of show you have when your riding the momentum of getting Punk. This was the type of show that there TV special shows would've been perfect for.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> There's no need to lie, just call a spade a spade. That wasn't the type of show you have when your riding the momentum of getting Punk. This was the type of show that there TV special shows would've been perfect for.


Seems you wanna argue about shit. Go head, you'll be arguing with yourself.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

People who didn’t watch it yet, I urge you to do so. It’s honestly nowhere near as bad as people on here are making it out to be, lol.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> I think that's everybody's main point. Following up Punk with a very skip able show is bad booking.


You'll get no argument from me on that. I just think people get a bit melodramatic over this kind of stuff sometimes. We probably wont even remember that show by the time All Out happens.


----------



## neolunar (Apr 19, 2012)

I only watched Punk's promo. Him professing love to Darby Alin and his beautiful wife with an angry promo face got me laughing out loud. This is how you follow that epic return? Good lord..


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lesnar Turtle said:


> You'll get no argument from me on that. I just think people get a bit melodramatic over this kind of stuff sometimes. We probably wont even remember that show by the time All Out happens.


Agree we won't remember it, just saying I think most would agree the first Dynamite with Punk should've been an a show to remember given we all expect ratings to be up.


----------



## Bubbly2 (Jan 15, 2021)

I felt it was quite flat/average tbh. Just seen it.

Still looking forward to Rampage.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Yep, the card sucked and they should have done better. No excuses. However, it’s fucking hysterical how some of you are already turning on Punk.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Well this thread just became redundant because AEW's rating was not anything significant or to sing home about.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

DaSlacker said:


> Damn.
> 
> I'm an AEW fan and even I don't go down that road lol


Same


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> CM Punk debuts on Dynamite. We’re all hype. We’re all rooting for AEW.
> 
> They have the worst show in months. One of their worst episode ever. Matt Hardy in the opener, Billy Gunn and QT Marshall, Brock Anderson in the main event with Lee Johnson closing the show to crickets.
> 
> ...


Yes they did,but aew should have never put cm punk debut on youtube for the free world to see.that's were aew fuck up,after he debut they should have let the anticipation build for the show on Wednesday.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't remember thinking it was terrible, but bear in mind I skip past matches that I have no time for like the opener for example.

Any ep with the Luchas gets a thumbs up for me and their match was really good. Punk's across with two great promos now. Black is a star and we need more from him, he was great and a highlight.

I'd like to see much more in-ring from Miro. Since he's basically the TV champ he needs to be having matches way more often. I'd be more than happy him squashing vanilla midgets in 5 minutes every week.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Lesnar Turtle said:


> By the standards of tv ratings in 2021 AEWs numbers are quite good, when Dynamite first started I thought the audience would have settled around 400-500k by now after the novelty wore off but they're at double that. Sure, theres still room for it to increase further but they are never going to be doing the kind of ratings we saw in the MNWs, theres literally nothing they can do to get close to that. They probably wont even do the 2+m that Impact did when Hogan debuted, but that actually illustrates why ratings arent the be all end all nowadays, because even with those ratings TNAs PPV and attendance numbers sucked in comparison to AEW.


Again to me it's just an excuse. People are like "this is good for now" because we are used to bad ratings. But people forget that wrestling ratings are bad cause people have been disappointed by wrestling for 15 years(although TNA had good moments). When WCW first went to Mondays to face Raw in 1994, they were in the 2s. And by 1998 they were in the 5s and did a few 6s as well. And that was pure ratings, not just viewers. 

Obviously the wrestling scene has to rebuild itself. But to reach the high plateaus, they have to go balls out and never rest on their laurels. This is what TK doesn't seem to be getting. If Punk got 1.5 then freaking build on it! Use Punk and transform your product like Hall and Nash transformed WCW. Create a momentum and next thing you know you'll get your 2s. But no all Khan is gonna do is just...wrestling matches. Have him wrestle Darby. Big deal. There's too much of an Indy wrestling mentality in AEW I feel. Like let's do matchs and comedy. But pro wrestling is different, if you have to build things up, you have to make it must-see television, you have to creat heat. Maybe one day TK will get it.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

A one segment show coming off the back of another one segment show.

Both great segments, but this is the first time I, and probably quite a few other people, have actually watched AEW's weekly show properly and I'm going to struggle to keep watching.

If this coming Rampage is another dud I'll stop watching again and just check out Punk's segments on youtube.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I'm trying to figure out how this show happened. I mean, what was the thought process that led to a Gunn Club versus The Factory match on this particular edition of Dynamite? How did we get to closing with Lee Johnson scaring off Malakai Black? Why is Darby hanging out with Mox and Eddie now, and why does Punk love little old Darby almost as much as he does his beautiful wife April? Why are we being threatened with a Jericho move to full-time commentary? What's with this angle involving Christian being dropped eons ago by Don Callis in favour of a ten year old Kenny?

I'm ... I'm confused.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LongPig666 said:


> Stop trying to rebound off a known AEW fan to justify your silly narrative that AEW was poor this week and let down everyone and Tony Khan should be tarred and feathered. It wasn't. A lot of peoples unrealistic expectations were deflated, but that's it! For me personally it had some great stuff in it!


It's not my silly narrative the entire forum is saying it bar the "AEW is good every week no matter what!" posters.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

If it was just a regular Dynamite with no major storylines happening then I would have been cool with that, but when you're following up the debut of CM Punk, and you wanna be able to show off your program to new viewers who are tuning in for the first time, that's not the show you put out.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Honey Bucket said:


> This was my reasoning as well in another thread. This was ‘a good weekly episode’.
> 
> However with Punk appearing and bringing a load of new eyes onto your product - their biggest chance to gain new viewers to date and possibly for a long time - they needed to make this a special episode. If not special then they needed to feature all the top talent who they intend to be featured heavily in the near future. Like a message to the Punk-centric casuals saying ‘if you like Punk, then you’ll definitely want to give this a shot’. I still think they can regain some ground but it was severely lacking.


With this argument, are you gonna then going to give Bryan Danielson his own special episode too? He's just a big as Punk and he will bring new eyes. How about Adam Cole? He's not as big as those two and may not be big deal at all to some on this very forum but he would be a big deal to AEW. What about Rotunda? When does it end?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

GothicBohemian said:


> I'm trying to figure out how this show happened. I mean, what was the thought process that led to a Gunn Club versus The Factory match on this particular edition of Dynamite? How did we get to closing with Lee Johnson scaring off Malakai Black? Why is Darby hanging out with Mox and Eddie now, and why does Punk love little old Darby almost as much as he does his beautiful wife April? Why are we being threatened with a Jericho move to full-time commentary? What's with this angle involving Christian being dropped eons ago by Don Callis in favour of a ten year old Kenny?
> 
> I'm ... I'm confused.


The result of having wrestlers booking the show. A good show needs good writers.


----------



## YoshiMadness (Jul 25, 2021)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


>







I forget, how did this turn out for WCW? How about the Fingerpoke Of Doom that took place later in the night?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> TNA fans used to say this. Where's TNA now? I would not be encouraging people to tune out.


I know. I was exactly like that. And then I see these AEW younglings doing the same. 😆


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

ripcitydisciple said:


> With this argument, are you gonna then going to give Bryan Danielson his own special episode too? He's just a big as Punk and he will bring new eyes. How about Adam Cole? He's not as big as those two and may not be big deal at all to some on this very forum but he would be a big deal to AEW. What about Rotunda? When does it end?


Danielson is a big deal but I don't think he's bigger than Punk just based off of Punk being gone for so long and fans really wanting to see him again.

For what it's worth I'd probably have done a heavy episode for Punk and a heavy episode for Danielson also. Adam Cole and Bray Wyatt not so much because really how many new eyes are going to tune into Dynamite to see those two?

Really though Rampage and Dynamite were both the times to strike because AEW will likely never get a bigger signing in their time as a company and even if they do somehow manage to top Punk who knows how long it'll take? This was truly the opportunity to put on a real kick ass show to make people go "Whoa, this Dynamite show is actually pretty awesome"


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Danielson is a big deal but I don't think he's bigger than Punk just based off of Punk being gone for so long and fans really wanting to see him again.
> 
> For what it's worth I'd probably have done a heavy episode for Punk and a heavy episode for Danielson also. Adam Cole and Bray Wyatt not so much because really how many new eyes are going to tune into Dynamite to see those two?
> 
> Really though Rampage and Dynamite were both the times to strike because AEW will likely never get a bigger signing in their time as a company and even if they do somehow manage to top Punk who knows how long it'll take? This was truly the opportunity to put on a real kick ass show to make people go "Whoa, this Dynamite show is actually pretty awesome"


I'd probably give something special for these two to do, though. Like say MJF loses at All Out. The following Dynamite, a pissed MJF come to the ring and blame Shawn Spears, he boots him out of the Pinnacle. He then introduces a new member, Adam Cole.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

They should have at least had a Darby/Punk face to face, toss some words, just something to ride on the heels of Friday. I get that Punk wants to be the guy who acknowledges the talent and pushes them, but, he doesn’t have to be “Mr.Nice Guy” about it, like, acknowledge how good Darby is, then, tell him you’re still going to beat his ass. Just give us SOMETHING.

I didn’t understand why the fuck we got Black and Anderson as a main event. I am a fan of Black’s and I do like that AEW doesn’t pick the same people all the time for main events, but, what the fuck, I don’t want to see a main event where Black easily dominates the twin sperm of Arn, it just didn’t make sense, it was random and there was no heat here.

The big highlight of the show for me was the Lucha Bros, I love those guys, they are my favorite tag team of the newer generation, the rest of the show that didn’t include Punk was just meh. Didn’t really care for it.


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

AEW is so fucking incompetent that watch the Daniel Bryan excitement wear off quickly after he debuts. He'll be feuding with jobbers and only appearing for 1-minute backstage segments on Dynamite within no time.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

ripcitydisciple said:


> With this argument, are you gonna then going to give Bryan Danielson his own special episode too? He's just a big as Punk and he will bring new eyes. How about Adam Cole? He's not as big as those two and may not be big deal at all to some on this very forum but he would be a big deal to AEW. What about Rotunda? When does it end?


Yeah something for Bryan, why not? Not asking for a gargantuan card full of surprises and five star matches but something to get people tuning in regularly. He probably won’t debut for a while anyway.

For Cole and Bray I wouldn’t bother as they’re nowhere near as big. Doesn’t even look like Bray may be joining anyway.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

It wasn't all terrible though. Jurassic Express vs Lucha Bros was decent enough, as I also felt with Malakai Black's promo and storyline build with Brock Anderson (that's all it was in reality). Kenny and Christian Cage's promo was good enough too.

Overall though, it did feel very flat, as many of you have said. The main event had no place being a main event either. Please don't do this again AEW.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

So apparently an other match was suppose to happen but 2 wrestlers were positive to covid (bot fully vaccinated) and of course that match didn't happen.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> So apparently an other match was suppose to happen but 2 wrestlers were positive to covid (bot fully vaccinated) and of course that match didn't happen.


At this point, it was probably Jelly Nutella vs Kip Sabian.


----------

